# Houghton Triple Victo



## IanG (Jul 5, 2021)

Picked up this camera on a UK forum, needed a small repair to the front.






The shutter needs restoring, but then I have quite a few LD  The lens and panel are in fact from my Thortnon Pickard Triple Imperial.





The camera had been repaired using some sort of plastic/composite material to replace a missing ?broken piece that the front standard is hinged/screwed to. I cut some mahogany from a brokenn 12"x10" plate holder.  I already had spare tripod legs.

Ian


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 6, 2021)

Impressive piece of kit.


----------



## IanG (Jul 19, 2021)

Added a nice Sinclair extenable lens hood which arrive today, first made around the same time or just before this camera model was introduced.













A nice and very effective old lens hood.

Ian


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 19, 2021)

Wow, that is a beautiful camera.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 20, 2021)

I’m drooling…👍


----------

